

Show HN: Perfect 2012 Calendar for iPhone - PhotoCalendar Lite  - desaiguddu
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/photocalendar-lite/id424081062?mt=8
PhotoCalendar Lite is perfect Calendar app for 2012.
======
desaiguddu
We have got 20 Promo Codes to get distributed on HN

